# Using Search



## User (22 Jan 2018)




----------



## Shaun (27 Jan 2018)

[QUOTE 5124777, member: 9609"]In 'Advanced Search' there is an option for 'Newer Than' is there any work around to search for 'Older Than' ?[/QUOTE]
No, sorry, that's not an option.


----------

